# Finding a job in Canberra



## ayshasworld (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

It's a long time since I posted on here, but hoping some of my fellow 190 visa holders can offer some advice/support.

My husband left to Canberra about a month ago and has still not found a job, even a casual/part time one. He is a corporate services manager but is open to doing any kind of work to help us settle in. We were planning on myself and the kids joining him in September but now are not sure with the work situation.

It seems ridiculous that the country would invite us to come there and then make it so hard for us to find work.

Has anyone had any positive experiences finding work in Canberra? Any advice on what sort of jobs would be easier to find?

TIA!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's a long time since I posted on here, but hoping some of my fellow 190 visa holders can offer some advice/support.
> 
> ...


I cannot comment about the job market in Canberra but 1 month is a very short time period and very few people are able to find a proper job within a month. the only thing you could do is to hang in there and apply for jobs until something clicks. besides the no of jobs available in Canberra are less compared to Melbourne and Sydney. So it might take a while.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ayshasworld (Dec 20, 2012)

spin123 said:


> I cannot comment about the job market in Canberra but 1 month is a very short time period and very few people are able to find a proper job within a month. the only thing you could do is to hang in there and apply for jobs until something clicks. besides the no of jobs available in Canberra are less compared to Melbourne and Sydney. So it might take a while.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!



Thanks spin123. That is true, it is a short time. It's just a little scary when living off savings entirely I guess! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ayshasworld said:


> Thanks spin123. That is true, it is a short time. It's just a little scary when living off savings entirely I guess! Thanks for the encouragement.


Take 3 months of saving.. by that time should get a casual job atleast.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess securing a job is a challenge anywhere. I have two friends of mine in Melbourne without jobs for over 2 months now. They both are senior people with significant amount of experience.

When is your initial entry set at?


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Any reason why he choose Canberra of all the places?
Most of the companies in Canberra are actually govt Agencies. And most of them will need Citizenship/security clearance to be eligible to apply for jobs.

I would suggest a move to Sydney.


----------



## ayshasworld (Dec 20, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I guess securing a job is a challenge anywhere. I have two friends of mine in Melbourne without jobs for over 2 months now. They both are senior people with significant amount of experience.
> 
> When is your initial entry set at?


Before next year April, so there's time. If we don't go bankrupt before then. 

Do you mean they can't find casual jobs either?? That's discouraging. My husband is a senior person too but willing to do any small job until he finds something.


----------



## ayshasworld (Dec 20, 2012)

hello420 said:


> Any reason why he choose Canberra of all the places?
> Most of the companies in Canberra are actually govt Agencies. And most of them will need Citizenship/security clearance to be eligible to apply for jobs.
> 
> I would suggest a move to Sydney.



Because that's where we got the state sponsorship from


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

you may already know this http://www.gumtree.com.au/ any way keep trying good luck !

if you are unable to find a job for a long period , i think it should be possible to move to another state and try your luck


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's a long time since I posted on here, but hoping some of my fellow 190 visa holders can offer some advice/support.
> 
> ...




Hello,
Its been a long time that you posted on this page. Could you plz provide us any info. abt job market in Canberra/ACT? even I am planning to opt ACT for state sponsorship as its the only state where my job code is open. is it really difficult to find jobs in ACT? What can be tried to get a job ASAP? Plz fwd local consultant details who can offer 100% job guarantee (if any) ?

Thnx...


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hello,
> Its been a long time that you posted on this page. Could you plz provide us any info. abt job market in Canberra/ACT? even I am planning to opt ACT for state sponsorship as its the only state where my job code is open. is it really difficult to find jobs in ACT? What can be tried to get a job ASAP? Plz fwd local consultant details who can offer 100% job guarantee (if any) ?
> 
> Thnx...


Since no other state has my occupation listed I guess i will be applying to ACT too and have searched websites for suitable jobs and it looks scary that most of the jobs require citizenship and clearance. I don't think there will be anyone who can give 100% job guarantee but it has nice ring to it. So if you find something like that do let me know too. 

I applied for my VET on 1st Nov so it's a long wait but still i got to keep trying. 

Keep In touch

Manan


----------



## RRR30 (Jan 17, 2014)

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's a long time since I posted on here, but hoping some of my fellow 190 visa holders can offer some advice/support.
> 
> ...




Hi,

Have your husband got a job yet?


----------



## ASG (Jan 6, 2014)

My VETASSESS is filed in Customer Services. I have a good experience of 9 years. My wife has filed VETASSESS in Banking. Both for ACT under 190.

However, looking at Australian job sites is discouraging to say the least. I have barely come across any customer service jobs in ACT on websites such as Seek, Hays & Gumtree. The problem is since it is a state sponsorship we're looking at, we'll have to stay for 2 years in ACT, and without any relevant jobs in our nominated occupations. Plus add to the fact that even casual jobs in ACT require security clearance, I see the going to get tough once we land there.

Is it even advisable to move in such circumstances. I think not. I would not have moved to a different city in my own country under similar circumstances, and its a matter of moving to a alien country with a much higher cost of living, where support from friends and family would be harder to come by. 

This has really got me thinking of whether to really move at all once the time comes in 7-8 months.


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am moving to Canberra in 15 days time. I have ACT state sponsorship in Environmental Manager discipline.

Can anyone advice me job opportunities in Canberra or have some contacts where I can approach and discuss my background for a suitable role?

Appreciate a response from anyone of you, please.

Thanks and regards.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## Careers Down Under (Jan 30, 2015)

Seems to me you should be applying all over Australia as the subclass 190 gives you full work rights anywhere in Australia. Check your grant letter, or get advice from a MARA agent on this if you need to.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Agree, Canberra is a very small city.


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

I am now applying for all places in Australia. Grant letter doesn't say any restriction, it's just a moral binding. But as I have spent 2 months in Canberra, it's good to get a job in Canberra rather than exploring other places. Anyway, I am keeping my space open and looking ahead to find work all over Australia.


----------



## Careers Down Under (Jan 30, 2015)

Good idea, are you using LinkedIn to find contacts to approach? Have you researched to identify targets? Remember, someone in your field might have resigned today and the employer will talk to someone who has approached. Only 10% of jobs get advertised, so in the Canberra market (which would be subject to the current budget constraints of the Government) it is important to be getting connected and making approaches for 'conversations'. We talk about the the three R's. Research, Reninvention and Resilience!


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, I have made various contacts using LinkedIn. Most of the replies are hopeless but I am not stopping myself. In actual, job market in Environmental discipline is really worse. But still few jobs are available in rest of the Australia. So, I am targeting them.


----------

